# H&K P7 Values ?



## mitzymitzy (Aug 11, 2012)

What would the order of valve be: H&K PSP, P7, P7M8 or German police trade in P7


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The PSP, like an actual marked on the slide PSP would be highest, then probably the M8 (you left out the M10, M13 and K3) then an imported P7 and then the police trade ins (typically of three grades, A-C as I recall) and of course this is all assuming desirable condition etc.


----------

